# Another violent arrest



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

Just what in the heck is going on with law enforcement..  Yes... the guy stole a horse... yes he broke the law... However, he was tazed twice and was laying face down and not fighting back while beathn by THIRTEEN  officers!!..   THIRTEEN against one unarmed man who is not resisting..  Watch the video...   I am sick to death of this.... What kind of people are drawn to law enforcement after all?  Why are so many of them so vicious.. There is no excuse for this... this time the victim is White....So we can't blame racism... it's like they are hopped up on something... They don't seem to even care they are being filmed.  WATCH!

http://www.scpr.org/news/2015/04/09/50918/video-san-bernardino-sheriff-s-deputies-kick-punch/





> NBC Los Angeles captured aerial video of the incident, which shows the man — identified by sheriff's officials as Francis Jared Pusok — falling off the stolen horse. Two deputies then tase Pusok, who appears to outstretch his arms before putting them behind his back. The deputies can be seen kicking Pusok in the head several times, while another kicked him in the groin.





> Pusok was kicked 17 times and punched 37 times by upwards of 13 officers, according to NBC Los Angeles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

FFS!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

FFS?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

What is the objective in an arrest?   IF the person is not armed, and not really posing a life threat to the officers or the public, shouldn't it be apprehension and subduction?  Period!?    This group seemed to be relishing the beating and each punch or kick seemed to rev up the others... It was like watching a friggin' feeding frezny of sharks!    Is this how officers are taught to behave?    Is this what I could expect if I even need them to help me?   My trust in the police has been completely eroded when it comes to my family...  How can this be defended... although I'm sure the "Cops are right" brigade to arrive shortly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What is the objective in an arrest?   IF the person is not armed, and not really posing a life threat to the officers or the public, shouldn't it be apprehension and subduction?  Period!?    This group seemed to be relishing the beating and each punch or kick seemed to rev up the others... It was like watching a friggin' feeding frezny of sharks!    Is this how officers are taught to behave?    Is this what I could expect if I even need them to help me?   My trust in the police has been completely eroded when it comes to my family...  How can this be defended... although I'm sure the "Cops are right" brigade to arrive shortly.



It was like a gang of thugs who beat people up just for the hell of it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> FFS?



A common saying in Scotland - For F*** Sake.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I had a friend who became a cop and after several years on the force he began to see the world in a very negative light after dealing with criminal behavior for a long period of time.  I don't think that he was unnecessarily violent but I think that you should have obeyed him when he told you to do something...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Canadian RCMP raided a man's house in Labrador because of threats he made against politicians on twitter. When they broke in, apparently he reacted violently, and they shot him. They came in an unmarked car, I don't know if they were in uniform.  He was supposedly mentally I'll. Wow. RCMP, have lost most of their mystique here,too many stories of corruption, and ****** Harassment/assault of female colleagues to be respected or trusted by most people. This will undoubtedly be brushed under the carpet, because RCMP deal with national security.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I had a friend who became a cop and after several years on the force he began to see the world in a very negative light after dealing with criminal behavior for a long period of time.  I don't think that he was unnecessarily violent but *I think that you should have obeyed him when he told you to do something*...



Funny, you hear some husbands have said that was in the marriage vows before they went pow, you should have obeyed and I wouldn't have had to hit you.  Yep, that sure does justify losing control and using excessive force every time don't it. Same with children, if only they would respect my autoritah.[h=1][/h]


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Funny, you hear some husbands have said that was in the marriage vows before they went pow, you should have obeyed and I wouldn't have had to hit you.  Yep, that sure does justify losing control and using excessive force every time don't it. Same with children, if only they would respect my autoritah.



Absolutely.... It's victim blaming... wheter in a marriage or in abuse by the cops....  "LOOK what YOU made me do to you!!"    IMO... this is a pack of rabid dogs chewing on a bone.   It's animalistic behavior...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

It is the rage behind it that both horrifies and baffles me. No matter how many skill sets I acquire, how many victims I support, in the end I am still without any true understanding of violence, or what separates Us from Them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

They'll do an internal investigation, we all know how those go.  Once the guys lying face down with his hands behind his back, it's time to cuff him and take him in, not beat the $hit out of him.  Luckily the copter caught that video too, on land like that nobody would have seen what happened and this would have been swept under the carpet.  Their main concern was that the thugs were dehydrated, they didn't care about the victim who was just repeatedly kicked in the groin and head....these things happen every day, imagine how many are not caught on camera.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

This is disgusting and I'm afraid it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> A common saying in Scotland - For F*** Sake.




errrm in the UK... layful:


----------



## 911 (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched this video and also went online to view the Sheriff's response. He seems to be acting very cautiously, probably hoping that something is behind the actions of his officers, so that he may defend them. I fully understand all about adrenaline rush and so on, however, trained officers are expected to behave and act in a professional manner befitting the uniform and especially the badge they wear. There is a protocol for take-downs. It is apparent that some departments either do not have such a  protocol or they do not use it, if they do have one.  

Different departments train their officers according to programs that they have set up or they use the training assets and materials that the FBI provide. Most State Police agencies have academies that their Troopers or officers must graduate from. The programs taught at the academies are very in-depth and have to do with professionalism and how to react to situations. It is not all car chases and how to shoot your weapon, but is included. First, most State Police agencies require their candidates to be college educated. Having gone through college and receiving my degree in Criminal Justice gives every officer a leg up on those that have never attended these courses. A person learns more than just about the criminal justice system.  

I know that the smaller departments here in the U.S. will hire off the street and then send their candidate to an outside agency for training. I have had several and I do mean several people tell me that, if given the choice, they would prefer to deal with the State Police in any state, instead of a local police station or Sheriff's office. But even given the events of this past week, I can assure everyone that the majority of policemen and woman and most departments are very professional when acting in the line of duty. When something like these events happen, it effects every policeman and woman on the streets. People begin not to trust them. Trust is a huge element for the officers to have in their corner. If I were to stop someone along the road and ask them to step out of their car, I don't want them thinking that they are about to get the crap kicked out of them, especially if other officers arrive on he scene to act as back-up.   

All we can do is hope that this whatever it is that is going on comes to an end and that policemen and woman can be safe and do their jobs to the best of their ability without the stains that they now carry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

911 said:


> But even given the events of this past week, I can assure everyone that the majority of policemen and woman and most departments are very professional when acting in the line of duty. When something like these events happen, it effects every policeman and woman on the streets. People begin not to trust them. Trust is a huge element for the officers to have in their corner. If I were to stop someone along the road and ask them to step out of their car, I don't want them thinking that they are about to get the crap kicked out of them, especially if other officers arrive on he scene to act as back-up.
> 
> All we can do is hope that this whatever it is that is going on comes to an end and that policemen and woman can be safe and do their jobs to the best of their ability without the stains that they now carry.



I think most of us agree that the majority of police officers are good cops and do their jobs well.  From what I understand, there's a concern with the way officers are being trained at the police academy these days.  Even policemen who've been on the force a long time agree that the younger ones mostly have behavioral issues due to the way they are trained.  They come out of training with an us against them mentality, as if they are going to battle in a war.  They no longer are of the mindset to protect and serve in a reasonable manner.

Late last night I was listening to a conservative radio talk show, and they were discussing the recent killing of the man repeatedly shot in the back for no reason.  They had open lines and a few officers called in to voice their disgust in that behavior and assure that they are against what that cop did and want to see justice served.  They all agreed in the end that it is a bad reflection on the force, and until the issue is addressed, it will cause citizens not only to disrespect and be suspicious of the police, but also act out against them in violent ways.  None of us want that either.


----------



## Debby (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's a thought that just came to mind after reading 911's comment and then yours SeaBreeze......is it possible that things are worse then when you (911) were a cop and you're just recalling a decent way of policing that doesn't come into play very much these days?  When I think of the spate of police killings (not police being killed but doing the killing) it makes me wonder.

Last year, on one of Toronto's night time buses, a young fellow got on who was having mental issues of some sort, and while he was threatening the few other passengers with his knife, they all managed to slip out the back door.  And while he was holed up in the middle of the intersection in that bus, all by his lonesome, not actually hurting anyone or chasing anyone, just standing there, a bunch of Toronto's finest shot him through the open door.  Why didn't they just talk to him and get him help or wait until he got hungry and thirsty......?  These are the kinds of things the public was saying when that happened too and make us wonder what was so all fired important that the cops couldn't take their time and maybe save a life.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 10, 2015)

When adrenaline junkies attack!

As 911 noted police are supposed to be the professionals, the ones paid to keep calm and handle a situation with the training, tools and techniques given to them and not act like a lynch mob administering vigilante justice.

Unfortunately this has been going for years on tv and not much has been said. At the end of most high speed car chases you frequently see a mob or group of cops vigorously pull the driver/suspect out of the car, slam them to the ground then administer  kicks & punches obviously out of anger.

Again being a para military organization where is the discipline and restraint. It's not just training or lack there of there is a mindset that sets in on the job/shortly there after an academy or training.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

In OZ there are no local police. There are only state police, who are the primary upholders of the law, and federal police who cover some special areas. Training is pretty uniform and focuses on the law as well as policing. 

There are some problems, especially with corruption, and in the past some police officers have been owned by key figures involved in the drug trade. To deal with this problem NSW established an Independent Commission Against Corruption (ICAC) and this has been very effective. It sorted out the police and recently cleared out a swag of politicians.

I still trust our policemen. I've always trusted the policewomen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)

Debby said:


> Here's a thought that just came to mind after reading 911's comment and then yours SeaBreeze......is it possible that things are worse then when you (911) were a cop and you're just recalling a decent way of policing that doesn't come into play very much these days?  When I think of the spate of police killings (not police being killed but doing the killing) it makes me wonder.
> 
> Last year, on one of Toronto's night time buses, a young fellow got on who was having mental issues of some sort, and while he was threatening the few other passengers with his knife, they all managed to slip out the back door.  And while he was holed up in the middle of the intersection in that bus, all by his lonesome, not actually hurting anyone or chasing anyone, just standing there, a bunch of Toronto's finest shot him through the open door.  Why didn't they just talk to him and get him help or wait until he got hungry and thirsty......?  These are the kinds of things the public was saying when that happened too and make us wonder what was so all fired important that the cops couldn't take their time and maybe save a life.



That's another unfortunate case Debby, sorry it happens in Canada too, but I suspected as much.  I can't speak for 911, but I trust that is true, things are worse now than then.  Another thing is a city cop vs highway patrol or sheriff, I think there's a big difference in attitude and mindset not only for the officer, but for those who have to deal with them.  Unfortunately, seems like saving a life is lowest priority these days with the police force.


----------



## Debby (Apr 11, 2015)

And this morning we wake up to news that ten California officers are suspended pending an investigation into their totally unwarranted beating of a man who was caught and brought down.  Absolutely outrageous that while he's on the ground and not fighting them at all, ten officers take turns kicking him in the head and groin!  Sure the guy had done an illegal act, but seriously!  Beating him like they did was absolutely uncalled for.  It's gotten to the point that the sight of a police car coming does nothing to inspire a feeling of safety....more like wariness.  

And keep in mind that while some may defend police by pointing out how the perps are bad guys and put themselves in these positions by the choices that they've made, I'm pretty sure the if one was to do a Google search for innocent civilians killed or beaten by cops, you'd find a long and varied list.  I remember hearing of one 70 year old grandmother who was shot dead by DEA when they got the wrong address.  

I don't know if we're raising a different sort of human being/male that are inherently more violent and less disciplined or if the violent video games that kids are playing are changing the tolerance of humanity for violence against one another, but something has to change!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I had a friend who became a cop and after several years on the force he began to see the world in a very negative light after dealing with criminal behavior for a long period of time.  I don't think that he was unnecessarily violent but I think that you should have obeyed him when he told you to do something...[/QUOTE]
> 
> So, so true!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you, 911!
Now, what a lot of folks have to understand is, a lot of video taken of an incident isn't complete. A lot of video shows an officer/officer's trying to subdue a person who has tried to resist arrest.........the "resisting arrest" part isn't showing on video. Even though there are some bad officer's out there, I FULLY support all law enforcement agencies. A lot of people who complain about how a person is treated, weren't on the scene to see how totally how the person reacted when law enforcement tried to arrest them. A lot of folks want to jump to conclusions, against law enforcement, without knowing the entire story about why the officer/officer's had to do what they did. 

Bottom line is.........when an officer tells you to do something, OBEY what he/she says! Or, better yet, don't do the crime! 



911 said:


> I watched this video and also went online to view the Sheriff's response. He seems to be acting very cautiously, probably hoping that something is behind the actions of his officers, so that he may defend them. I fully understand all about adrenaline rush and so on, however, trained officers are expected to behave and act in a professional manner befitting the uniform and especially the badge they wear. There is a protocol for take-downs. It is apparent that some departments either do not have such a  protocol or they do not use it, if they do have one.
> 
> Different departments train their officers according to programs that they have set up or they use the training assets and materials that the FBI provide. Most State Police agencies have academies that their Troopers or officers must graduate from. The programs taught at the academies are very in-depth and have to do with professionalism and how to react to situations. It is not all car chases and how to shoot your weapon, but is included. First, most State Police agencies require their candidates to be college educated. Having gone through college and receiving my degree in Criminal Justice gives every officer a leg up on those that have never attended these courses. A person learns more than just about the criminal justice system.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2015)

Even though I'm a big advocate of law enforcement, I totally agree with what Debbie says here........something does have to change.



Debby said:


> And this morning we wake up to news that ten California officers are suspended pending an investigation into their totally unwarranted beating of a man who was caught and brought down.  Absolutely outrageous that while he's on the ground and not fighting them at all, ten officers take turns kicking him in the head and groin!  Sure the guy had done an illegal act, but seriously!  Beating him like they did was absolutely uncalled for.  It's gotten to the point that the sight of a police car coming does nothing to inspire a feeling of safety....more like wariness.
> 
> And keep in mind that while some may defend police by pointing out how the perps are bad guys and put themselves in these positions by the choices that they've made, I'm pretty sure the if one was to do a Google search for innocent civilians killed or beaten by cops, you'd find a long and varied list.  I remember hearing of one 70 year old grandmother who was shot dead by DEA when they got the wrong address.
> 
> I don't know if we're raising a different sort of human being/male that are inherently more violent and less disciplined or if the violent video games that kids are playing are changing the tolerance of humanity for violence against one another, but something has to change!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

I was taught as a child that policeman are friendly and trustworthy. Every encounter I've ever had with a policeman has been entirely professional or else involved doughnuts.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2015)

QS...The new TIME mag front page is in big block letters "Black Lives Matter".  The article describes the rash of shootings of unarmed blacks.  It is a good article.  Check it out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I was taught as a child that policeman are friendly and trustworthy. Every encounter I've ever had with a policeman has been entirely professional or else involved doughnuts.



Me as well, Josh but we are Caucasian.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 11, 2015)

True Jim, but our experiences should flow to all. When they don't, questions need to be raised.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> True Jim, but our experiences should flow to all. When they don't, questions need to be raised.



absolutely.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Me as well, Josh but we are Caucasian.



It isn't that - it's just that you aren't a bad guy. Even though most everyone else does, you should never confuse the two.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2015)

California. Cop face plants handcuffed women, breaks bones and teeth.

http://beforeitsnews.com/terrorism/...reaks-facial-bones-smashes-teeth-2453336.html

The women was arrested for intoxication. Had become unruly. If police need that much adrenalin or get that angry subduing handcuffed prisoners there is something seriously wrong.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

I was listening to the news this morning and listening to the news anchor, it sounds like the police are trying to 'spin' this situation.  Apparently, and they haven't released anything yet, but she was suggesting that there was another prisoner in the van who is possibly going to say that Freddie Gray 'was trying to hurt himself'!  So what do you think, there really was another prisoner and the question being, will he get some kind of 'deal' that will see him back on the street in short order because his story was 'helpful' in settling the question of how Freddie Gray was killed?

I think the news also said that the authorities might delay releasing information on what happened.  Giving people a month or two to calm down before they get themselves off the hook possibly and relying on the short attention span of people combined with the 24 hour news cycle?  Am I being overly suspicious do you think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

Debby said:


> I was listening to the news this morning and listening to the news anchor, it sounds like the police are trying to 'spin' this situation.  Apparently, and they haven't released anything yet, but she was suggesting that there was another prisoner in the van who is possibly going to say that Freddie Gray 'was trying to hurt himself'!  So what do you think, there really was another prisoner and the question being, will he get some kind of 'deal' that will see him back on the street in short order because his story was 'helpful' in settling the question of how Freddie Gray was killed?



This wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last that a prisoner would offer to lie for the cops in order to get favors, or a lessened sentence, and it won't be the last.  It's a lie, because Freddie Gray was already unresponsive when this prisoner "witness" was loaded into the van.  And, this genius "witness" supposedly had already said that behind the wall of the van, where Gray was, was quiet for his ride.  http://www.msnbc.com/all-in/watch/reporter-casts-doubt-on-new-wash.-post-report-436758595881


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

So how does all this bode for a fair investigation?  /sarcasm

Again they are turning this over to the Prosecutors office.  It's like turning the henhouse over to the fox.  Prosecutors rely on police support and testimony to try their cases.  Do you REALLY think the Prosecutor is going to indict anyone in this case?....  Did they do it in Ferguson?....   In Long Island?...   

The ONLY way is to have a special investigative branch or entity  investigate any case of police brutality.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Seriously, to whom do we turn when we can't trust the very people whose job is to serve and protect?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2015)

In the California face slamming/plant case the lawyer for the victim said if you fail the police's own attitude test you will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

WhatInThe, that is so frightening. What do you think is happening here?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> WhatInThe, that is so frightening. What do you think is happening here?



Police are showing their lack of discipline and/or restraint. An unruly suspect/prison should be expected and accepted as part of the job. These abusing cops are taking it personally and extracting their own revenge. And asserting their power like gangsters. 

If properly trained and supervised unruly prisoners should not be a surprise and cause panic or reactionary responses. And they should be told and trained not to take it personally. All these adrenalin filled and frequently frenzied responses could indicate that these police are surprised or angry because they were forced to work. Keeping one's cool and thinking their way through a situation using the equipment and tools provided for them should be the answer to supposedly unruly prisoners.


----------

